# Churchills - 1/13 - 3PM



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Whaddya all think? I'm good for any of those days as far as i know. 

Maybe say 12 noon for a time. If anyones interested, lets see if we can hammer out the details soon. :w


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I may be out of town one of those weekends, but if I am around, I am game. I think they are opening on SUndays during Footbal Season.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Bumpity


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Not a lot of interest yet? Come on people!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I have to wait until after the 1st to make any solid plans.

It does sound good though.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

It looks like this may be my second Goodbye Boston Herf!!!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Leaving the boston area?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I would be up for it, but lets do Stanza.......

Whatcha think........

Ryan


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I'd do stanza, but they are 21+ no?

Was actually at Churchills tonight, neat little place.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I might be up for this as long as I get in at a decent hour :al ......Ryan..... Will have to wait until after holidays to confirm.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Bump.. lets see if we can get this finalized.. though I'm sure we'll discuss it tomorrow night too...


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

You guys name the date time and place. I'll see if I can get some of the guys from HCF to attend. You might want to post this over there also. Ryan, Renee and Craig, pleasure to meet you last night.

Bill


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

The pleasure was all mine Bill. Great to meet you. Had a great time!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

As usual I am up for whatever, just let me know when and where........


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I'm in, either day. The first date is getting kinda close so it's time for a decision as to where & when. I think you mighta listed the dates wrong - Sun/Mon, vs. Sat/Sun?


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I probably did.. doh. I'm thinking the later one though.. somewhere in the 13-15 would work best for me.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Anything going on with this yet...any decisions on a date ??


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Saturday, Jan 13, Churchills. Someone else pick the time, as I have no idea what time is good for any of you guys. Just let me know. Put it up here. I'll show up. I'll see if I can get some of my stunad brothers from HCF to show up.

Bill


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Lets shoot for around 3pm. Does that work for everyone???


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Works for me Ryan.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

*Threadjack*

Bill Sent you a PM on something

*End threadjack*


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*








3 PM............ya thats good


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Churchill's, Usual Spot, Saturday, January 13th, 3 p.m.

It's a done deal. Now to tell my boss i need that day off... :mn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

Gymnastics competition in New Hampshire is going to keep me from this one.

You guys have fun.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*



RPB67 said:


> Gymnastics competition in New Hampshire is going to keep me from this one.
> 
> You guys have fun.


Richard, are you avoiding us 

This is 2 in a row..........

We simply have to get you an assistant, this not making it to herfs is bringing down the moral of the Boston crew....

Seriously, have fun at your gymnastics competition; I never knew you were so involved in it.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

So Rich, what event do you do? I had a vision of you in tights, cigar in mouth, doing the rings. Watch the landing pal.

Bill


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*



bostnbill said:


> So Rich, what event do you do? I had a vision of you in tights, cigar in mouth, doing the rings. Watch the landing pal.
> 
> Bill


Come on Bill !!!

Camando is the only way to go !!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston Herf - Churchills - 1/14/15 or 1/7/8*

I'm in, see you all at 3


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Gone from a yes to a definate maybe for me. Sis in law decided to have my nephews birthday party at 4:30. I'm thinking of a way to get out of it.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Skip out on the kids b-day party for some drinks and stogies. good choice :r


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Come early leave early? Where's the party?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> Gone from a yes to a difinate maybe for me. Sis in law decided to have my nephews birthday party at 4:30. I'm thinking of a way to get out of it.


Tell her you had a prior engagement........ We have tings to discuss...... 

Kids birthday party, thats not a good excuse, Richard admitting he is in gymnastics now thats a worthy excuse.

Ryan


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Come early leave early? Where's the party?


Don't you mean, come early, leave late? :r

Oh, and ryan, I won't be driving this time. No need to worry about me :w


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Landers said:


> Don't you mean, come early, leave late? :r
> 
> Oh, and ryan, I won't be driving this time. No need to worry about me :w


Well hell at this rate we might aswell have the herf at my house......... What three people, hell everyone bring a case of beer and I will supply the chairs......

ahahaa

Seriously, is this all the people we can muster.......

Come on Boston, get yer arses in gear...


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Must be more than that you, bostnbill, and me? I think members of other boards will be attending.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Must be more than that you, bostnbill, and me? I think members of other boards will be attending.


I'll be there.. make that 4.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like there'll be quite a few from HCF if all pans out. Cross board "sit-downs," you gotta love it. Members of the NEWK (Nw England Wrecking Krew) will be there a little earlier to begin planning this years NERF VI, to be held on Sat March 3. Now that's an 80 plus sitdown, that spans about a dozen boards. A number of CS members have attended in past years. 

Bill


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> Looks like there'll be quite a few from HCF if all pans out. Cross board "sit-downs," you gotta love it. Members of the NEWK (Nw England Wrecking Krew) will be there a little earlier to begin planning this years NERF VI, to be held on Sat March 3. Now that's an 80 plus sitdown, that spans about a dozen boards. A number of CS members have attended in past years.
> 
> Bill


Already got that date marked on my calendar bill :w

What's the cost on the NERF herf?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

bostnbill said:


> Looks like there'll be quite a few from HCF if all pans out. Cross board "sit-downs," you gotta love it. Members of the NEWK (Nw England Wrecking Krew) will be there a little earlier to begin planning this years NERF VI, to be held on Sat March 3. Now that's an 80 plus sitdown, that spans about a dozen boards. A number of CS members have attended in past years.
> 
> Bill


Love the Nerf Herf.

I will be there.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Landers said:


> Already got that date marked on my calendar bill :w
> 
> What's the cost on the NERF herf?


Normally it's free, though we can make an exception for you! 

All we ask is that you visit the Churchill humidor to help with the alcohol/tobacco thing in MA, and as a gesture to the owner who pretty much loses his place to us for 5-6 hours. Hopefully there will be a charity raffle as well, with the proceeds going directly to a local charity (usually Wednesday's Child).


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome! You'll definitely see me there.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I really wanted to attend, but I'll be out of town. I'm in for the next one though.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Like I said in the PM bud, sorry to hear that. Hope ya can make the next one though!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

So whats the NERF Herf ? Where is it ? Whats it all about ? How do I get invited ? Who am I ? What am I doing here ? Whats my name again ?:w


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Quint said:


> So whats the NERF Herf ? Where is it ? Whats it all about ? How do I get invited ? Who am I ? What am I doing here ? Whats my name again ?:w


We can chat. Did you figure a way to get out of the birthday party?


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Craig, not only is it free, we give you (and everyone who registers) about 15 premium cigars just for walking in the door, (here kid, have $150 bucks) but you also walk out with at least one pretty damn nice door prize. Last year most people got 2 door prizes. Sounds good huh?

Quint, you're already invited, even though that party excuse is slightly lame, just watch for the Nerf VI threads and for God's sake, REGISTER! This year we've got people coming from as far away as Dallas. 

Bill


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

You'll definitely see me there! Sounds like a great time! And if it benefits a charity as well... Then, it's just amazing! Sounds like it'll be a rockin' time!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Normally it's free, though we can make an exception for you!
> Hopefully there will be a charity raffle as well, with the proceeds going directly to a local charity (usually Wednesday's Child).


It wont be the same without the resident ******* running the charity..

Am I on the list? Or are bribes the order of the day 

Anne and I may be taking a ride this Sat, maybe.. 
F


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Seein' as we ain't officially announced anything, no one's been invited. BostnBill just wanted to be the little bird...


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

I love it when the CT Kennedy's come to town. Hope you and Anne can make it, Frank. Wally and the Beav look forward to seeing you. 

Bill


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Tomorrow at 3, see yez


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> I love it when the CT Kennedy's come to town. Hope you and Anne can make it, Frank. Wally and the Beav look forward to seeing you.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
No guarantees, the Mrs and I are in negotiation's as we speak.. The price may be too high.
Let me see if I have this right, Rich is trying for a Olympic spot? He can't take few hours off from the balance beam and join the brothers for a cigar? Must be a bitch getting out of those tights, huh? :r


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Tomorrow at 3, see yez


Yeppers. I might be running a few minutes behind.. but other than that.. I'll be there.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey we should do a herf tomorrow at Churchills_________________ I likes herfs


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Quint said:


> Hey we should do a herf tomorrow at Churchills_________________ I likes herfs


Does this mean you'll be there?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Bill,
> No guarantees, the Mrs and I are in negotiation's as we speak.. The price may be too high.
> Let me see if I have this right, Rich is trying for a Olympic spot? He can't take few hours off from the balance beam and join the brothers for a cigar? Must be a bitch getting out of those tights, huh? :r


Its comando Bro ! Please get it right.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, just Landers when I left at 5...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

No Ryan ?

I think he had some electrical problems.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> No Ryan ?
> 
> I think he had some electrical problems.


Yeah I had to wait for our electrician guy to put a breaker on wifes tanning bed........ He finished up late.........

I did tell the guys Via PM I was unsure as to if it was workable with that guy coming..... Its the second time he has been here, I think he got it right this time....

I hope everyone had a good time.........

Ryan


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Yup no ryan. No nobody!! Bastages! Last time I plan a HERF!!!! :c


jk 

Actually, it wasn't bad at all. Spent some time smoking and hanging out with Mark from HCF and Bill (bstnBill) from here and HCF. Had a really great time just hanging around and shooting the shit.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Landers said:


> Yup no ryan. No nobody!! Bastages! Last time I plan a HERF!!!! :c
> 
> jk
> 
> Actually, it wasn't bad at all. Spent some time smoking and hanging out with Mark from HCF and Bill (bstnBill) from here and HCF. Had a really great time just hanging around and shooting the shit.


Craig,

I am really sorry man, I could not miss this guy we have been waiting for 2 weeks. I will make it up to ya. Planning a herf is tough but it sounds like you had a good smoke and a relaxing time.

Get ready for NY as that is going to be freaking nuts.........

Did you figure out how to get the mini bar in the car yet 

Ryan


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Ryan,

Don't worry about it bud. I def understand. You gotta house to run, ya can't always be out and about. 

Def had a great smoke. Was gifted a Padron Anni '64 from bill to smoke at the Herf.. was an AMAZING smoke. Probably one of the best i've ever had. Simply wonderful.

NY is gonna be a blast. And of course, the mini-bar won't be a problem  I'll just install it in the trunk with the seats down. That way, if we get pulled over, you can just flip the car seat back up and hidden it is 

Craig


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Tanning Bed??? I will not make any additional comments. Let's see, there was Mark (Intermezzo) Herb (snipersnest) and his son Aaron, Al (Madal) Paul (The Eye) Lee and Me (BostnBill) all from HCF and Craig from Stogie. 

Hmm, One guys working on a tan, One guys at a birthday party and another is wearing Tights at a gymnastics meet, and you call yourself Gorillas? 

You are expected to attend NERF VI on March 3. We will not accept any excuses. Ryan better have one helluva tan by then. 

Bill


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> Tanning Bed??? I will not make any additional comments. Let's see, there was Mark (Intermezzo) Herb (snipersnest) and his son Aaron, Al (Madal) Paul (The Eye) Lee and Me (BostnBill) all from HCF and Craig from Stogie.
> 
> Hmm, One guys working on a tan, One guys at a birthday party and another is wearing Tights at a gymnastics meet, and you call yourself Gorillas?
> 
> ...


Bill,

The bed is not for me!!!!!!!!!!!!! But if you insist I will make sure to be tan for ya by the NERF HERF.

Glad everyone was able to make it and have a good time.

When will info be posted on the nerf so we can register.

Ryan


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey 

At least I said I was not coming. No hair, I mean tanning appointment for me or birthday party. 

I will be at the Nerf Herf of course. Maybe we can herf at Tufts before that. I have never been there and I am an old original East Boston boy.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Soon as all of the details are worked out we will begin to accept registrations.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Hey
> 
> At least I said I was not coming. No hair, I mean tanning appointment for me or birthday party.
> 
> I will be at the Nerf Herf of course. Maybe we can herf at Tufts before that. I have never been there and I am an old original East Boston boy.


Tufts is at the Heights, across from the T. I'd be happy to "sitdown" with you any time Richie. You may even know some of the locals.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am going to PM you my cell. I know exactly were it is. I went and graduated Dom Savio. I probably do know a lot of the peeps there. Let me know when you guys are going next. I would be honored to join you guys.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I posted over on HCF bill. Figured I'd introduce myself over there too. Thank you again for the cigar bud. It was one of the best I've had. Enjoyed it a lot more than the X I had at the last herf


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Guys, sounds like it was a good time. Like Churchills. Can someobe send me some info on NERF HERF? Thanks


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

In the coming weeks just keep an eye out here for a thread about it. you can also PM bstnbill.

From what I hear, it's basically a HUGE herf, like 80 people. It's free to go, just make sure you register before hand on here and you get like 15 premium cigars for free for just showing up. There are plenty of door prizes for donations and there is also a charity raffle that will be for wednesday's child. 

Thats about all i know.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Landers said:


> In the coming weeks just keep an eye out here for a thread about it. you can also PM bstnbill.
> 
> From what I hear, it's basically a HUGE herf, like 80 people. It's free to go, just make sure you register before hand on here and you get like 15 premium cigars for free for just showing up. There are plenty of door prizes for donations and there is also a charity raffle that will be for wednesday's child.
> 
> Thats about all i know.


Its awesome, its for a good charity, you get to smoke tons of cigars and drink lots of booze.

Is there anything better ????


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Its awesome, its for a good charity, you get to smoke tons of cigars and drink lots of booze.
> 
> Is there anything better ????


Yep, meeting new cigar enthusiasts.. 
It wasn't that long ago was it? How time flies.

Frank


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Yep, meeting new cigar enthusiasts..
> It wasn't that long ago was it? How time flies.
> 
> Frank


Agree, I met you there. I feel blessed having met a good friend.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

hunter1127 said:


> Hi Guys, sounds like it was a good time. Like Churchills. Can someobe send me some info on NERF HERF? Thanks


You're from New Bedford, Huh? Snipersnest lives in Fairhaven and works at the Cigar Shop in Westport Ctr. Hook up with him the next time we get together.

Bill


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> You're from New Bedford, Huh? Snipersnest lives in Fairhaven and works at the Cigar Shop in Westport Ctr. Hook up with him the next time we get together.
> 
> Bill


Actually was at the Nerf Herf last year..was for Wednesday's Child, right? Actually won 3-4 of the raffles( box of cigars,hat,a cutter) Some great smokes too..had my 1st AVO X there and fell in love.

What B+M in Westport...70/70 Cigars on Rt. 6. Been there a few times..great place. Will have to pm Snipersnest.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Agree, I met you there. I feel blessed having met a good friend.


I feel the same Rich.. Same chair, same time? :r


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Details, details, details. 

When we announce (should be in the next few weeks), I'll be the primary on registration. If you belong to more than one board, register on your favorite only.


----------

